# Atlas used turnouts for sale



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

I have the following going to the Jamboree for sale:

#4


2-LH motor
7-RH manual
7-LH manual
#6


1-LH manual
2-RH manual


Asking $200 for all


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You would do better posting this in
our For Sale or Trade Forum. It's free.

You'll need to state your terms for
payment and shipping.

Don


----------



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

DonR said:


> You would do better posting this in
> our For Sale or Trade Forum. It's free.
> 
> You'll need to state your terms for
> ...


Where is link?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Dave Kitch said:


> Where is link?


It's on this forum. Go to the list of discussion areas and scroll to the bottom.


----------



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

Listed in market place


----------



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

Any interest?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

No. Wrong scale, and not a manufacturer of turnouts I would buy. You've gone this long without a nibble, you should ask yourself whether the value of what you're selling is worth what you're asking (I'm guessing it isn't).

But keep it in the marketplace. Don't keep coming back to the discussion areas to try to drum up interest.


----------



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks for your opinion


----------

